# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تنويهات : ..::Vygis Shell by Josedavido v 1.1.3.5::..

## Shamseldeen Victory

NEW SHELL VYGIS BY JOSEDAVIDO UPDATE ADDED : 
- NEW LG MTK MODULE 
- LATEST SOFTWARE Version Till NOW 
- BOX DRIVERS 
- NEW DOWNLOAD SECTION & SKINS     *
Download Link:*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مثبت لفترة صدور اصدار احدث من 1.1.3.5

----------

